# 13 weeks boy or girl xx



## young-mummy

What do you guess??


----------



## young-mummy

Any guesses x


----------



## winterbabies3

Girl&#9825;


----------



## young-mummy

Thanks Hun x


----------



## rebeccalouise

I think :blue: :)


----------



## young-mummy

Thank you xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## young-mummy

Thank you Hun. Find out at the end of the month so will update x


----------



## young-mummy

Anymore guesses?x


----------



## kariss

I'd guess girl - for no particular reason though :haha:


----------



## hiphophooray

I am guessing girl as well!


----------



## madseasons

:pink: Guess also!


----------



## young-mummy

Thank you! Find out at the end of the month. Would love a pink bundle xx


----------



## Hb.x

:blue:


----------



## young-mummy

Thank you. We find out next week x


----------



## DaisyAnne

I think :pink:


----------



## xLilypopsx

:pink:


----------



## young-mummy

Thank you!!! Xx


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm guessing :blue:


----------



## young-mummy

Thank you. Xx


----------



## Avo82

I think pink x


----------



## young-mummy

Thank you &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## mummyconfused

Post edited: Please read the forum rules


> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites


----------



## young-mummy

Thank you. Xx


----------



## jstarr

I say boy


----------



## xLilypopsx

:pink:


----------



## young-mummy

Thank you. Will update on weds


----------



## cupcakekate

girl :)


----------



## muffingirl

Girl, congratulations x


----------



## young-mummy

Looks like a massive girl sway. Fingers crossed


----------



## AimeeM

Girl.


----------



## young-mummy

Thank you xx


----------



## bigbelly2

I think girl too x


----------



## young-mummy

Thank you xx


----------



## young-mummy

Baby is a little girl!!! So happy. Thank you. Cx


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!


----------

